# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ermal Mamaqi

## Davius

*Më kthe qytetin!*

_Ti me thua eja dalim
Diçka aty do të gjejmë 
Rrugëve të këtij qyteti 
Kërkojmë stolin nën një pemë

S’njohim rrugët, s’gjejmë dot pemët
Hutuar si zogjtë në prill
Dy të marrë që vrasim kohën
Rrugëve vetëm për një trill

Refreni

Duam stolin dhe dy gërma
Duam pemën me dy zogj
Një gërvishtje me dy zemra
Ky qytet nuk ma jep dot

Si dallëndyshe je hutuar
Që strehën tënde më nuk gjen
Qerpikët nuk kanë të ndaluar
Mbi sytë e zbrazur si ky liqen

Mbi sytë e zbrazur si ky liqen
….
Mbi sytë e zbrazur si ky liqen


Kot më pyet më tej
Kërkon arsye për gjithçka
Edhe stoli ynë dhe pema,
siç do gjë quhen “Para”

Janë zhdukur s’di se ku
Pas fasadash portokalli
Imitojnë vjeshtën e largët
Fyejnë vjeshtën që më dhe ti

Qyteti i kthyer në fjetore
Në asnjë ëndërr s’më del ti
Këtu të rriturit s’kujtojnë dot
Fëmijët s’kanë më fëmijëri.

Ç’të bëjmë për atë stol të vjetër?
T’ia kthejmë qytetit përsëri
S’dua fasadat dhe shiritat
Qyteti im, me duhesh ti!

Refreni

Duam stolin dhe dy gërma
Duam pemën me dy zogj
Një gërvishtje me dy zemra
Ky qytet nuk ma jep dot

Si dallëndyshe je hutuar
Që strehën tënde më nuk gjen
Qerpikët nuk kanë të ndaluar
Mbi sytë e zbrazur si ky liqen

Gërmat e zhdukura në stol
Gërvishtur në një natë me hënë 
Më mbajnë të lidhur me qytetin
Siç lidhen buzët me një këngë

Eja bashkë të zgjojmë qytetin
Qe fle poshtë hekurash si në qeli
Ky qytet s’do të jetë i lirë
Pa gjetur gërmat unë dhe ti

Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim

Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim

Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim
Ma kthe, ma kthe qytetin tim_

----------


## Davius

*Ami dhe Ermali, tani të fejuar* 


Tani nuk janë më të dashuruar, por të fejuar. Është ky lajmi, që vjen nga çifti i shumëpërfolur, Amarda Toska dhe Ermal Mamaqi. Nga miqtë e dy protagonistëve të spektaklit Portokalli mësojmë se Ami dhe Ermali kanë shpallur fejesën duke e bërë më në fund publike lidhjen e tyre, që megjithatë nuk i kishte shpëtuar vëmendjes së gazetarëve. Në fakt studentja bukuroshe e psikologjisë asnjëherë nuk ka pëlqyer të flasë për këtë marrëdhënie që nisi pikërisht në studiot e Portokalli. Në intervistat kur është pyetur rreth kësaj lidhjeje Ami gjithmonë e ka anashkaluar temën, duke lënë të kuptohet që është e dashuruar, por pa e përmendur asnjëherë emrin e Ermalit. E megjithatë tani ka ardhur koha, që Ami të flasë hapur edhe për jetën 
e saj private dhe të deklarojë të fejuarin i cili natyrisht është Ermal Mamaqi.

----------


## Aloa

ky mamaqi hic nuk me pelqen.isha ne nje dasem   ku ish ai dj dhe na i shpifi.po dhe tek portokallia me duket sh kot tek luan perkrah dy te tjereve e me duken sh te talentuar dhe meqe erdhi muhabeti dhe olldashi ia ka fut kot.

----------


## KILI

Ne terezi e paska  Olldashi.  Jo ermali po as nja 100 si puna e tij nuk e shpetoj dot. :pa dhembe:

----------


## Asriana

Nga Ermal Mamaqi me pelqen shume vetem nje kenge e tij qe titullohet *''Premtimi''*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

*Në janar një ceremoni e hapur me miqtë VIP*

Fejesa e fshehtë e Amit dhe Ermalit

Duket se edhe thashethemeve u erdhi fundi. Mbrëmjen e së mërkurës, Amarda Toska dhe Ermal Mamaqi, kanë zyrtarizuar në familje lidhjen e tyre të shumëpërfolur. Natyrisht nuk ka pasur një shkëmbim të thjeshtë të vizitave, siç ndodh zakonisht në traditën shqiptare, por një festë të vërtetë, në të cilën ashtu si në skenë, Ermali dhe Ami kanë qenë protagonistë. Nga sa mësuam në mënyrë konfidenciale, fejesa e çiftit, që gjithmonë është treguar diskret në marrëdhëniet me njëri-tjetrin, është mbajtur larg vëmendjes së mediave, ndaj ata kanë qenë të kujdesshëm për të mos dhënë shumë detaje për vendin e ceremonisë as për miqtë, që me ose pa dashje mund tua nxirrnin sekretin. Për më tepër u janë larguar syrit të fotografëve dhe e gjithë ceremonia është zhvilluar me dyer të mbyllura, pa lejuar depërtimin e gazetarëve.

 Megjithatë arritëm të mësojmë, që fejesa është bërë tek Xibraku, lokal në të cilin Ermal Mamaqi është i ftuar të këndojë edhe natën e ndërrimit të viteve. Ka qenë një darkë me shumë alegri, ritëm dhe muzikë, ku të ftuarit janë zgjedhur në mënyrë shumë të kujdesshme. Vetëm njerëzit më të dashur të Amit dhe Ermalit, numri i të cilëve nuk ka arritur në më shumë se 20 persona. Në këtë festë, Ami dhe Ermali kanë vallëzuar nën tingujt e muzikës live dhe duartrokitjet e të pranishmëve. Kanë preferuar një ceremoni të thjeshtë dhe shumë familjare për të zyrtarizuar marrëdhënien e tyre, e cila lindi në Portokalli, aty ku Ami dhe Ermali u njohën. Nuk dimë nëse është e rastësishme apo e qëllimtë, por fejesën e tyre e kanë zyrtarizuar ditën kur televizioni ku ata punojnë mbushi 5 vjeç. Megjithatë nga sa mësojmë, për kënaqësinë e tyre, të miqve dhe për kureshtjen e publikut dhe mediave, Ami dhe Ermali kanë menduar të organizojnë një festë tjetër në janar të vitit të ardhshëm, ku do të jenë të ftuar gjithë miqtë e përbashkët, por ku nuk do të mungojnë as mediat. Sepse tani nuk ka arsye për tu fshehur.

----------


## irexha

Amon mor amon, dhe kjo AMI i Portokallise  spaska pas ndonje okazion tjeter qe vajti dhe u dashurua me ERMALIN, Krushqi me Jovan BREGUN  pu pupupupupupupup. apo jo.
Megjithate Ermali me pelqen kur imiton deputetin Brace.

----------


## elektron2

> Nga Ermal Mamaqi me pelqen shume vetem nje kenge e tij qe titullohet *''Premtimi''*


Haver a ka mundesi me e fut naj link te kesaj kenge. se kam kerkuar kenge te Ermal Mamaqi vetem nuk  i kam gjetur. Nese bon ndonje link per me i marre keto kenge. 



Tung me respekt W3nnY

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk e kam ndjekur shume tek "Portokallia". Ndersa si DJ me ka pelqyer. Ka nxjerr albumin e titulluar "Dite vere".

*Mendova sikur...*

Mendova sikur ne dhomen tende
Leht’ ty po te kendoj
Mendova sikur jam ne krahet e tua
Thelle ne shpirt po te degjoj

Mendova sikur ne dhomen tende
U fsheha si dikur
Dhe i lodhur nga ecja, 
S’te gjeta as ne mur

Je puthja ime qe bie
Mbi çarçaf
Rrezohet e heshtur
Dhe ngrihet e qeshur

Ti me kishe humbur
Dhe bota kunder m’u versul
Mendova se ty nje çast te preka
Mendova e imja do jesh deri ne fund

----------


## xhori

ore  kush me thot  se  cfar  e  e  ka  SOKOLI  kete  ERMALIN  se nga  mbiemri  duhet  te jen kushurunj  me duket

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Pse, edhe ate kengen "Diten e Veres" e ka te bukur ky...

Tani ai fillim i ka te dyja karjerat... por si kengetar i shkon me shume se sa si humorist...

----------


## Davius

*Festa surprizë e Ermalit për 25-vjetorin e Amit* 

Festa e 25 vjetorit për Amarda Toskën ka qenë e gjitha një surprizë e përgatitur nga i fejuari i saj Ermali. Në një lokal në rrugën e Elbasanit, të hënën në mbrëmje, Ami nuk e kishte menduar aspak, që ndërsa do të hynin për të takuar aty njërin prej shokëve të Ermalit do të gjente në fakt të gjithë miqtë dhe të afërmit e saj, që arrinin në rreth 100 vetë dhe që e pritën me një thirrje Gëzuar. E gjithë kjo, e ka lënë krejtësisht të surprizuar dhe të habitur drejtuesen bukuroshe të Portokalli, që fillimisht nuk e ka kuptuar se çfarë po ndodhte. Në një atmosferë shumë të ngrohtë dhe të ndezur nga muzika, alkooli dhe harmonia, Amarda Toska ka marrë urimet e ditëlindjes nga shokët dhe miqtë më të afërt. Edhe pse një festë e madhe ditëlindjeje, ideuesi dhe organizuesi i saj Ermal Mamaqi është përpjekur ta mbajë larg vëmendjes së mediave dhe fotografëve duke dashur, që gjithçka të mbetej tërësisht private. Dhe jo vetëm kaq. Duke synuar, që edhe për Amin gjithçka të ishte surprizë, Ermali është përpjekur, që të gjitha përgatitjet ti realizojë në mënyrë sa më diskrete, që edhe plani i tij të shkonte sipas parashikimeve. Dhe me sa duket ia ka arritur shumë mirë qëllimit. I ndihmuar edhe nga disa miq të Amit, mësojmë se Ermali kishte gati një muaj, që përgatitej për këtë festë speciale. Dhe duhet pranuar, se vërtet e ka habitur të fejuarën e tij. Që 5 marsi nuk ishte një ditë e zakonshme në kalendarin e çiftit, kjo dihej, megjithatë Ami ishte përgatitur për të pasur thjesht një darkë intime, në një lokal në periferi të Tiranës. Por, Ermali ka ndaluar makinën, në rrugën e Elbasanit duke i kërkuar të qëndrojnë aty vetëm 5 minuta, sepse atij i duhej të takonte një shok. Tërësisht e papërgatitur për një skenë të tillë, Ami e ka shoqëruar dhe ka mbetur e befasuar nga ambienti festiv, që ka gjetur aty. E ndërsa të gjithë të ftuarit kishin sjellë dhurata nga më të veçantat, për mikeshën e tyre, natyrisht dhurata më e bukur për të, mbeti festa, që ka vazhduar deri në orët e para të mëngjesit dhe ku natyrisht mes të tjerëve nuk kanë munguar as kolegët aktorë të spektaklit Portokalli. Të lidhur pikërisht në ambientet e punës së tyre të përbashkët, Ami dhe Ermali kanë kurorëzuar në fejesë lidhjen vetëm disa muaj më parë, në një ceremoni krejtësisht private. E vërteta është, që ata gjithmonë janë treguar të kujdesshëm në drejtim të jetës së tyre private, duke dashur gjithmonë ta mbajnë sa më larg vëmendjen e mediave.

----------


## xhuliana

Ermali me ka pelqyer gjithmone si kengetar ashtu edhe si humorist tek portokallia.
kete kengen e re nuk e kam degjuar akoma...

----------


## shigjeta

*Vetem beso*

Mos u trishto 
Nuk ka shum' kohe 
Jeta s'eshte e gjate 
Mos u mundo 
Nuk ka shum' kohe 
Çdo sekond jeto 

Dhe dua te te them 
Se nuk ja vlen 
Te vuajm per asgje 
Vetem beso 

Mos mbaj meri 
Se ne k'te bote 
Digjesh si qiri 
Mos me harro 
Mos u zemero 
Rrugen drejt shiko 
Dhe mbaje koken tende vet ne duar 
Çdo ide ti mbro' 
Vetem beso 

_Ref_
E nese dielli nje dite do mbulohet me debore 
Fatin e jetes tende ti prape do ta kesh ne dore 
Nese do mbetet vetem nje buzqeshje 
Dashuroje ti ne heshtje 
Per te gjitha ditet qe do vijn' 

Mos u trishto 
Nuk ka shum' kohe 
Merr frym dhe shijo 
Se lart ne qiell per çdo njeri 
Lind nje yll i ri 
Prandaj te flas une leri lotet 
Merre jeten si te vij 
Vetem beso 

_Ref_

----------


## shigjeta

> *Vetem beso*
> 
> Mos u trishto 
> Nuk ka shum' kohe 
> Jeta s'eshte e gjate 
> Mos u mundo 
> Nuk ka shum' kohe 
> Çdo sekond jeto 
> 
> ...


Mqs video me lart nuk punon, po e risjell

----------


## EXODUS

> Nuk e kam ndjekur shume tek "Portokallia". Ndersa si DJ me ka pelqyer. Ka nxjerr albumin e titulluar "Dite vere".
> 
> *Mendova sikur...*
> 
> Mendova sikur ne dhomen tende
> Leht’ ty po te kendoj
> Mendova sikur jam ne krahet e tua
> Thelle ne shpirt po te degjoj
> 
> ...


kenge/kompozim e vecante! Vokali jo keq.

----------

